# Kästchen zum Anklicken



## qwertz15 (23. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe eine Frage!

Ich will auf eienr Seite folgende Kästchen machen:


<input type="checkbox" name="[]" value="test">


das funktioniert auch noch,also ich habe keine Probleme damit.Das Problem ist jetzt,ich will,dass wenn ein User auf das Kästchen klickt,das das Hakerl bleibt und nicht wieder verschwindet wenn der User geht.

Also wie schaffe ich das,das ein User ein Hakerl da machen kann,und die anderen User das sehen,das er das gemacht hat,ohne dass das wieder verschwindet?

Ich hoffe ich habe mich einigermaßen verständlich ausgedrückt....

MFG
qwertz15


----------



## Thomas Lindner (23. Dezember 2004)

Mit HTML gar nicht, auch nicht mit JavaScript, aber mit einer serverseitigen Lösung, wie z.B. PHP/MySQL sollte sowas klappen, weil du den Status ja z.B. in einer Datenbank speichern könntest!


----------



## qwertz15 (24. Dezember 2004)

Gut Danke!Dann werde ich mir eine andere Lösung einfallen lassen müssen,da mein Server PHP/MySQL nicht unterstützt.....


----------

